# are these any good?



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24-pc. Router Bit Set on the sears.ca website.
thanks all
¼'' shanks, *High quality carbide steel for clean cuts & durability*Straight Bits with Centre Cutting: ¼ x ¼, ¼ x 3/8, ¼ x ½, ¼ x ¾
Dovetail Bits: ¼ x 3/8 x 9, ¼ x ½ x 14, V-Groove Bits: ¼ x ½ x 90
Core Box Bit: ¼ x ¼ ¼ x ½, Chamfer with ball bearing: ¼ x 1 x 45
Flush Trimming with ball bearing: ¼ x ½
Roman Ogee with ball bearing: ¼ x 1 x R5/32
Cove with Ball Bearing: ¼ x 7/8 x R1/4, ¼ x 1-1/8 xR3/8, Hang clot bit ¼ x 3/8
Corner Round Bits with Ball Bearing: ¼ x ¾ x R1/8, ¼ x 1 x R1/4, ¼ x 1-1/4 x R3/8, ¼ s 1-1/2 x R1/2
Rabbeting with ball bearing: ¼ x 7/8 x A1/4
Hinge Mortising Bit: ¼ x ½, Ovolo Bit : ¼ x 1x R3/16
Half round bit: ¼ x 1 x R 3/16 , Panel Pilot Bit: ¼ x ¼


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like a good variety of bits... I have a few Craftsman bits and they hold up pretty well... I have purchased a few sets but then will go buy a good quality bit for those that I tend to use more often... When buying sets like the one mentioned it gives You bits that will work and generally cost about $10 a bit or so which is great and some that will be there for You to play and experiment with


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

anon125 said:


> CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24-pc. Router Bit Set on the sears.ca website.
> thanks all
> ¼'' shanks, *High quality carbide steel for clean cuts & durability*Straight Bits with Centre Cutting: ¼ x ¼, ¼ x 3/8, ¼ x ½, ¼ x ¾
> Dovetail Bits: ¼ x 3/8 x 9, ¼ x ½ x 14, V-Groove Bits: ¼ x ½ x 90
> ...


Hi - Looks like a pretty well rounded set. As to quality, hard to say, I haven't got many sears bits and the ones I have are old, HSS so can't compare. IMO, this is a better deal but I don't know what shipping and taxes to Canada will do to it.
MLCS 30 Piece Router Bit Sets

Which brings up a question. Your profile lists US but you linked to a Canadian website. On questions like this it helps to know where things are going to provide meaningful suggestions.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't understand why you would order from Sears Canada if you live in the US but I am sure you have a good reason. There is no information on your profile about your experience or what state you live in so it is difficult to direct you to the best deals. MLCS offers some good sets with free shipping; Woodcraft has a 10 piece set I always recommend to people just starting out and it is often on sale for about $50. Craftsman seems to be making a rebound on it's quality but I have avoided most of their tools after too many defective items. Many forum members are very pleased with their router combo kits. Perhaps some members who have purchased Sears bits recently will comment.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I picked up a set of the Craftsmen multibit sets long about 9-10 yrs ago and still have most of them today. All 1/4" shank. The only bit to fail was a 1/4 straight that failed due to abuse on my part *L*. Personally I think they cut fairly well when new. I do think they tend to overheat rather easily...but then again, that could just be me. For the money, not a bad deal. A great starter set to get familiar with routing and router bits...


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks every one.
oops - i live in canada


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good set. I have a few sears carbide bits and they are decent. Canadian Tire bits are also decent and, like Sears, they go on sale regularly. If the bits have different sized bearings, you can switch them around on the roundovers, coves, and rabbeting bits to get different results.


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Pete_Judd (Oct 19, 2010)

I have do not buy bits in sets. I think that there would be many that I would never use. My bits are Whiteside and Freud for the most part and all where purchased one at a time for a single job. I have looked at the sets, and think that for the most part, yes the cost per bit is low, you are not getting the best bits.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I get most of mine from MLCS, also a few Freud and Rockler bits are good also. Others I am sure are superior just haven't tried them yet.


----------



## anon125 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks - these are maxtech bits


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I picked up a set of the Craftsmen multibit sets long about 9-10 yrs ago and still have most of them today. All 1/4" shank. The only bit to fail was a 1/4 straight that failed due to abuse on my part *L*. Personally I think they cut fairly well when new. I do think they tend to overheat rather easily...but then again, that could just be me. For the money, not a bad deal. A great starter set to get familiar with routing and router bits...


I also bought the large Craftsman 1/4" shank bit set when I started woodworking and from my experience you are correct in saying they heat up easily because I did burn the 1/4" straight bit up in a piece of hard maple. After saying that I do find the bits are acceptable for the price if used with softer woods.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

JMO...for what it's worth....I'd buy individual bits and stay away from Craftsman bits.
As stated before MLCS sells decent bits and I think they'll ship to you.


----------

